# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 29, 2009)

[align=center] 






[/align][align=center] *Tuesday June 30th 2009

Good morning to some afternoon to others and evening to a few

Have a great fourth of July everyone.

Lets remember all the celebrity's we have lot this past week and be thinking about there family's. They have family's just like we do 






Are you in the chat?

Do you want a video of the 2008 bun's. They are love and never forgotten.

Please remember to give us permission to use your photo's.






Today is barneys Birthday Slave is Jen or mouse_chalk


* [/align][align=center]*






And we have a Mod Birthdays
* [/align][align=center]*
BlueGiants

I cant find a picture of him or the buns.

Please add you birthday and stuff to the forum calender its up and running again.







We have quite a few new members
ARobinson, Sea, Dallasmyponi, Bunnymom,K, E-mcc, Rajiv

Go welcome all our new members.







Flashy lost her beloved Summer. Binky pain free baby girl. You are loved and never forgotten.






Cats and rabbits

We have a bonding go check out the pictures.

We gots a cutie








Acting strange

Bunny spay watch for updates

Bun coughing and sneezing







Babys not eating

Baby pictures

We have pictures







Nursing or hormones

Cold or room temp water

Does your bun know there name?








There are buns that need homes.






A lot have been updated go check them all out.






Theres a lot going on over here go check it all out







The Guess the member that I have been doing is Northern Autumm
No one has been able to guess.


Guess the bunny Slave* 
[/align] 
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## Numbat (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a guess but is that PeppnFluff's bunn?


----------



## Flashy (Jun 30, 2009)

*whispers* BlueGiants is a lovely lady called Cathy.

Happy Birthday Cathy


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 30, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Just a guess but is that PeppnFluff's bunn?


Yes Correct


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 30, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *whispers* BlueGiants is a lovely lady called Cathy.
> 
> Happy Birthday Cathy



OMG that was a complete typo. I know that. I had just got off work andwas tired we had some issues closing the store and lost some jewelry. 

I am Sorry Cathy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cathy! arty:


_*whispers* BlueGiants birthday is on June 29._


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning Barney! It was yesterday, but I didn't post it til late...

Happy birthday for yesterday Cathy! :birthday


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Cathy!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL! Thanks everyone! I had a really lovely day! My older daughter made a huge Italian style dinner (Chicken Parmigiana and Baked Ziti with a lovely salad...) Younger daughter missed the festivities, she was at a Pole Vaulting Camp in Rhode Island, but I was SO happy yesterday. I drove up to get her (ugh! 9 hours round trip!). I'm so happy she is home!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm so glad you had a good day and that your daughter is back in one piece  Did she have a good time?


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 1, 2009)

She had a most excellent time! Learned a lot and came home sore from all the workouts!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 1, 2009)

Ace


----------

